# Barcode (Strichcode)-Scanner



## Guest (18. Feb 2008)

Hallo Freunde,

ich habe einen Barcode (Strichcode)-Scanner, den habe ich durch eine USB an meinen PC angeschlossen. Wie kann ich durch ein Java Programm diese Zahle, die den Scanner liest anschauen. Ich bin neu was Java Programmierung angeht, daher bin ich für jeden Tipp oder Code dankbar
mfg


----------



## maki (18. Feb 2008)

Schon mal gesucht?


----------



## Guest (18. Feb 2008)

Ja ich habe aber  nichts gefunden. Bzw. ganz alte sachen


----------



## MASTERmind (18. Feb 2008)

JBarCode


----------



## Guest (18. Feb 2008)

Danke erstmal. Wie soll ich aber das verwenden?


----------



## tuxedo (18. Feb 2008)

@Mastermind

Das ist nicht was er sucht:



> JBarcode is a open source Java™ based lib to *generate *barcode images using the Java 2D APIs.



@Gast

Die meisten Barcodescanner die ich kenne funktionieren wie ne "Wundertastatur":
Du hast _irgendeine_ Anwendung mit einem Textfeld oder ähnlichem. Dieses Textfeld hat den "Focus" (zu sehen am blinkenden Cursor). Scannst du nun einen Barcode mit dem Barcodescanner, trägt der Treiber bzw. die Barcodescanner-Anwendung des Herstellers, den gescannten Code in das fokusierte Textfeld ein. 

Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen. Vielleicht solltest du erstmal in das Handbuch des Scanners schauen und gucken was das Ding von Haus aus kann. 

- Alex


----------



## ARadauer (18. Feb 2008)

ich denk, das hängt mit dem barcode scanner zusammen.
bietet er einen schnittstelle um ihn anzusprechen? ist da software dabei.
ich würd mich an den hersteller des barcode scanners wenden.
wenn die keine schnittstelle bieten, wirds wahrscheinlich schwierig.

@jbarcode: ich kenn das zwar nicht aber, "This project consists from a java based framework to create barcode images"
ich glaub er wills die barcodes lesen und nicht erstellen....


----------



## Guest (18. Feb 2008)

Also ich habe ein Programm mit GUI  geschrieben. Da habe ich ein TextField. Ich  will wenn der Scanner den Strichcode
gelesen hat die Zahl in dem TextField schreibt.


----------



## tuxedo (18. Feb 2008)

Ich würde mir manchmal wünschen wenn Fragesteller erst lesen bevor sie schreiben.


----------



## Guest (18. Feb 2008)

meint ihr sowas?

```
BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(System.in));
    String Code ="s";
    try
    {
       Code = br.readLine();
    }catch(Exception e)
    {
      System.out.println("fehler");
    }
    add(ausgabe=new TextArea(""+Code,7,40));
```


----------



## tuxedo (18. Feb 2008)

Okay, ich korrigiere mich:

Ich würde mir manchmal wünschen wenn Fragesteller erst lesen UND VERSTEHEN bevor sie schreiben.

Das "Eintragen" in ein Textfeld übernimmt, soweit ich das bisher in Erfahrung gebracht habe, meist der Treiber bzw. die Applikation die den Barcodescanner antreibt. D.h. dein Java-Programm muss im idealfall gar nix von einem barcode-Scanner wissen um diesen doch zu verwenden.

Aber in jedem Fall: Scannerhandbuch lesen, versuchen zu verstehen, ne nacht drüber schlafen und nochmal versuchen zu verstehen.

- Alex


----------

